# 50% off storewide starts tonight at midnight!



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Stop by HalloweenAsylum.com for incredible savings starting at Midnight on Halloween Day... 12:01 AM eastern time on the 31st!! Just a few hours from now.


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, thanks for that. You made me stay up past my bedtime to place an order. Now I'll look even more bagged out than I normally do on Halloween! 

Seriously though, thanks - I just bought a bunch of really cool masks etc. As I said to my husband, "don't look at how much I've spent, look at how much I've saved!"


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Placed my order, thanks for the heads up Nancy.


----------

